# Spice House Mother's Day deal



## Cooking Goddess (May 2, 2015)

I looked around the Spice House website a while ago to comparison shop. I was running low on Penzeys Greek Seasoning and I wanted to compare. Hmm, no salt in the Spice House blend, while Penzeys lists it first? Salt is cheap, I can switch! Being cheap, I signed up for emails, in case some sort of deal came along.

Lo and behold, they are offering FREE SHIPPING this weekend only. If you need a little something, and want to spend $25., you can get free shipping. The promo code is *MOM2015*. Part of my email is below:

**************************************************************** 
Get FREE SHIPPING 
on orders over $25 placed this weekend, May 1-3!

Enter the promocode MOM2015 at checkout for your free shipping*.

Friday - Sunday, May 1-3, get free shipping* on your order or $25 or more with the promocode MOM2015! Get fresh spices to make your mom a delicious brunch, stock up for BBQ season, or just refresh your spice cabinet after a long winter.

*free shipping *Free shipping applies to all orders using the promocode MOM2015, placed through our website between 12:01 am Central Time on Friday 5/1/2015 and 11:59 pm Central Time on Sunday, 5/3/2015, and being shipped to a U.S. address. Free shipping will be via UPS Ground or USPS at our discretion.


----------

